# EYOF Hybrid Images



## gdupont (Nov 19, 2016)

Is there any resource to see some of these hybrids registered by EYOF?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2016)

Slippertalk. Use the Search threads.


----------



## gdupont (Nov 19, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Slippertalk. Use the Search threads.



Tried this, haven't found most of what I'm looking for. Any other ideas...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2016)

What are you looking for?


----------



## monocotman (Nov 20, 2016)

Never seen anything. 
They have very little web presence
David


----------



## gdupont (Nov 20, 2016)

NYEric said:


> What are you looking for?




Phragmipedium	Vingtaine de la Croiserie, Phragmipedium Vingtaine du Douet, as well as a few other andreettae and kovachii hybrids.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2016)

In my thread, " EYOF: opening the door a little.", I posted dome photos, but not the crosses you named. What are the parents?


----------



## blondie (Nov 23, 2016)

It's very rare unless you work at the EYOF, the only main records of EYOF hybridisng is what get awarded and they would be the botanical paintings.

As the EYOF mainly inly keep the best of the best or what gets awarded, the RHS use to Dona CD disc with all the awarded orchids on it but they where all images of the paintings from the dawn of time. 

The only other thing I could suggest is, is either emailing them and seeing if you get a response, or if anyone is going over there if they can get some photos of them for you. 

Also the EYOF do sell plants if thy are relatively new hybrids, it might be awhile before the EYOF might not have released them to nurseries in the UK and with Ratcliffe no longer In the UK it can be harder to come by.

I will see if I can find out if any of these hybrids have been awarded and if so, I can see if they have been photographed, if so I might be able to get a couple of pics. But it dose depend on who has taken them, as I still have a few contacts left with in the RHS and the RHS orchid committee. 

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## gdupont (Nov 28, 2016)

blondie said:


> It's very rare unless you work at the EYOF, the only main records of EYOF hybridisng is what get awarded and they would be the botanical paintings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks so much! I'm also looking for an image of Phragmipedium Mont Le Vaux if you can help with that at all. Also EYOF. Phrag. (Nicholle Tower x caudatum)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

